# Time required for Critical Skill visa for SA



## jacksmith11 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello Folks, 

Here is my Profile: 
I.T. Exp: 8.5 Years.
Qualification: Bachelor of Engineering.
From: India
Previously Work : Cisco, BMC Software, Infosys, Atos
Skills: BMC Remedy ITSM, Servicenow, AWS Certified Associate Architect etc.


I am planning to apply for the Critical Skill visa /PR, I got to know that if your skills are part of critical skill list you can apply for the PR. And accordingly you will get 1 year visa within that time you have to search a Job in SA so that if will get extended till 5 years. 

I have below question: 
1.Is my understanding correct about the PR/Critical Skill visa ( You can apply without 
job offer and later you can find within 12 month).
2. What is total time usually it takes (Qualification/Skill Assessment, Visa Processing).
3.How much average salary we should expect with 9 years exp in IT (as a Consultant/ Technical Lead / Architect ).

Thanks in advance   

BR
Jack


----------

